# Ford 3400 brake shaft bushing



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello,
I need to replace the brake shaft bushings in the rear end housing on a 3400 Ford. How big of job are we looking at? Can the brake shafts be taken out without taking the loader off of the tractor?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

There's kinda two types of brake shafts on that tractor. First is the brake and clutch pedal cross shaft that the pedals pivot on. It goes through the tractor from one side to the other. Second are the brake actuator shafts that go from the trumpet to the brake drums. There's one on each side.
And if that isn't enough non-help for you what loader do you have on the tractor?


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

Ultradog said:


> There's kinda two types of brake shafts on that tractor. First is the brake and clutch pedal cross shaft that the pedals pivot on. It goes through the tractor from one side to the other. Second are the brake actuator shafts that go from the trumpet to the brake drums. There's one on each side.
> And if that isn't enough non-help for you what loader do you have on the tractor?


I believe the loader is a 730. I will have to look up the serial number but I'm pretty sure that's right. I'm hoping I dont have to pull the loader off of the tractor for this repair? The shaft that is leaking is the brake and clutch pedal cross shaft. The brake pedals were nearly seized up when I bought the tractor. I sprayed penetrating oil around the bushing and got them freed up. I must have washed all of the "crud" out because now it is leaking.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

That shaft is not hard to do but I can't tell you if you need to pull the loader. You will need to remove both foot plates, all of the brake and clutch linkages then go at the shaft from the Right side if the tractor.
There's a circlip, a washer, both brake pedals have to come off then the shaft pulls out from the Left side. I just did that job - no loader though. Got the seals from my local bearing house. Not expensive. If the shaft is badly worn you will need to replace it. I think they sell it at yesterdaystractors.com
Depending on what year your tractor is there is a neat trick to remove/replace the clutch pedal return spring.
It's not a hard job and only requires very basic tools and skills.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

Ultradog said:


> That shaft is not hard to do but I can't tell you if you need to pull the loader. You will need to remove both foot plates, all of the brake and clutch linkages then go at the shaft from the Right side if the tractor.
> There's a circlip, a washer, both brake pedals have to come off then the shaft pulls out from the Left side. I just did that job - no loader though. Got the seals from my local bearing house. Not expensive. If the shaft is badly worn you will need to replace it. I think they sell it at yesterdaystractors.com
> Depending on what year your tractor is there is a neat trick to remove/replace the clutch pedal return spring.
> It's not a hard job and only requires very basic tools and skills.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I need a good manual for this tractor. Any thoughts on where the best manual for the money can be purchased?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Click on the link below.
Best bang for your buck is the I&T FO-31 manual. About $30.
It covers the 2000, 3000 and 4000 tractors. Your 3400 is essentially a 3000 with a heavier duty front axle. About 90% of it is identical to a 3000 so all engine, clutch, brakes, transmission, 3 point parts are the same. Even your power steering is the same except for the tie rods and forward
You can also get reprints of the original Ford service manual - about 1000 pages and a couple $100 bucks.
If you are an average wrench or better the FO-31 is all you need. You can also get it at TSC, Fleet Farm, New Holland dealer, and other farm/tractor emporiums.
PS, those are outstanding, bullet proof old tractors.
http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/FO31_13242.htm


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

Ultradog said:


> Click on the link below.
> Best bang for your buck is the I&T FO-31 manual. About $30.
> It covers the 2000, 3000 and 4000 tractors. Your 3400 is essentially a 3000 with a heavier duty front axle. About 90% of it is identical to a 3000 so all engine, clutch, brakes, transmission, 3 point parts are the same. Even your power steering is the same except for the tie rods and forward
> You can also get reprints of the original Ford service manual - about 1000 pages and a couple $100 bucks.
> ...


I was wondering if the Ford 3000 manual would be okay for what I will be doing...Thanks! I have used these manuals on other makes of tractors and they are very good for the money. I'm going to take a measurement from the transmission housing to the loader arm. This should tell me if I have to take the loader off to repair the bushing. I should have thought that question out a little better before asking.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

Willy A said:


> I was wondering if the Ford 3000 manual would be okay for what I will be doing...Thanks! I have used these manuals on other makes of tractors and they are very good for the money. I'm going to take a measurement from the transmission housing to the loader arm. This should tell me if I have to take the loader off to repair the bushing. I should have thought that question out a little better before asking.


Oh and by the way...I believe this tractor is a 1971 so if the clutch return spring trick applies to this tractor I would like to hear about it.


----------

